# Is Lyft not showing the price estimate on the rider app to riders that are also drivers? Since



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Since the last app update that split the rider and Driver app? I used to be able to go into Lyft and enter a pickup spot and a destination you know act like a rider. To see the fare estimate basically to see lifts upfront price amount of what they are charging people. Because I like to test out what that is compared to what Lyft actually shows me the total was. In many of my examples in the past Lyft was actually gouging people more than Uber on their upfront pricing. I had one lady tell me it cost her $13 for me to take her to the mall. actually it showed me the total was about $6 and change. So I have been suspecting that Lyft is highly inflating their upfront pricing. Anyhow I've noticed recently when I've tried to do it on the latest app that whatever pickup location and destination I put in it just says NA for the price estimate. It will not show me the price estimate. Perhaps that is because I have a driver account and Lyft knows that? And they don't want us drivers seeing what they're doing? Any other drivers should test this out and see what it shows you. Thanks


----------

